# Stainless Steel Guide Rod for CZ



## J D (Apr 28, 2009)

Anybody use them? I've read about them and read some posts of those who do/don't use them...Are there any advantages or negatives to using one over the stock plastic?... I've read if you use them,you should switch the recoil spring out to a round wire one...I have a P-01 on the way ,and I'm curious about this...


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

I have never used one. I have fired thousands of rounds with my P-01 and the plastic guide rod is holding up just fine. Check with CZ-USA to find out what they recommend.


----------



## jek723 (Feb 19, 2012)

J D, as I've mentioned in my previous reply to you question about the markings on your pistol. I don't feel comfortable with plastic spring guide rod. That's why I replaced it with a stainless steel rod. I called CZ USA and asked them if the stainless steel rod will hurt the gun in the long run? CZ USA said "NO, it's NOT gonna hurt the pistol". I felt a little less recoil with the stainless steel rod in my P-01. Jek


----------



## avrionis (Mar 2, 2012)

Where would we buy these steal rods?


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I own many CZ's I own zero stainless guide rods. I shoot alot and I mean a lot of bullets. I am not saying I don't like the SS guide rods but have not yet seen a need.

RCG


----------



## buck-boost (Sep 21, 2010)

recoilguy said:


> I own many CZ's I own zero stainless guide rods. I shoot alot and I mean a lot of bullets. I am not saying I don't like the SS guide rods but have not yet seen a need.
> 
> RCG


Agreed. My 75b is in all stock configuration. I'm not sure why one needs one.


----------

